# I passed my EMT-B midterm!!!



## MikeyB (Nov 13, 2010)

I know its nothing but its a milestone for me one that i didnt think i would get over


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 13, 2010)

MikeyB said:


> I know its nothing but its a milestone for me one that i didnt think i would get over



congrats! halfway there


----------



## MikeyB (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you! yep only a month and half!!!


----------



## 18G (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome... I remember those feelings... just keep going at it and you will reach your goal.


----------



## cstiltzcook2 (Nov 14, 2010)

nice work. I just passed my last final for EMT B today. time flies


----------



## Jackson (Nov 14, 2010)

cstiltzcook2 said:


> nice work. I just passed my last final for EMT B today. time flies



you're not kidding! I start ride time after this week. Excited!^_^


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 14, 2010)

Yaaayy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## MikeyB (Nov 15, 2010)

LilRay said:


> you're not kidding! I start ride time after this week. Excited!^_^



yeah really!! :wacko: It feels like we just started and thank you all for the encouragement.


----------



## sop (Nov 24, 2010)

congratulations B)


----------



## lampnyter (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice job, now keep up the good work!


----------



## Pseudonymous (Nov 27, 2010)

Right on. Mine's on Dec 11th.

I'm so nervous all the time because of it.


----------



## WARR (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats man...


----------



## shivi1345 (Dec 6, 2010)

you taking the classes at a Junior College?

What state? CA??

do you have a previous degree? 

I think I want to sign up, jw........


----------



## spike91 (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats! I just passed my course final, practical is Saturday and on-site written is the following Thursday. Time flies. Fast.


----------



## dcemt (Apr 1, 2011)

*yah*

Passed last thursday 
got a 94%
I know it is not the best but I am still happy to make it this far
looking forward the the other half of the class


----------



## 82nd medic (Apr 1, 2011)

make sure to find out what you got wrong and study it


----------

